# please help me with my behringer deq2496



## arila75 (Sep 11, 2010)

sorry my bad english but lets try... i bought deq 2496 and when turn it on, empty display just blinks. only buttons that work is PAGE--> the behringer logo comes, and UTILITY (when pressing long enough)--> comes BOOTLOADER V2.2 ...... WAITING FOR UPDATE. 

Feels like there isn't software at all. Is eq broken am i just dummy. Yes, it is new and has warranty but if anyone know what is the problem, please tell.

THANKS

:sweat:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If you don't see anything in the manual to explain what you're seeing on the display, then you should return it for an exchange.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## rpp (Apr 11, 2009)

I have exactly the same problem.

Two days ago, I connected it to a BCR2000 midi control, for rapid change of the presets, and make comparisons, maybe there is a relation (bad midi command or interpretation).

I think that the unit is not broken, because with this two buttons, the display is stable, and the unit reacts always in the same way (no bad power source, no bad connections ...).

The appearance is like if it is rebooting continuously, because the display blinks, and pressing this button makes the action that should do on starting with the button pressed. Maybe there is no program an reboot continually, or the firmware is corrupted?.

Have you corrected the problem?, have you got any information?.

I am searching for reload the firmware.

Thanks.


----------



## rpp (Apr 11, 2009)

I was wrong.

It was deteriorating until a chaotic state, with no reactions.

Finally, I open the top cover, remove the power supply connector from the main board, switch it on again, and voila, everything is working properly again.

I had read it in some posts, and I can say it now. This connector gives problems.

good luck.


----------



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah,that's been an issue for some time with those units.The connector gets loose or dirty and causes issues.


----------

